# Powermate fuel tank.



## bowdude (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi, Can anyone tell me where I can find a new gas tank for a Coleman vertex 7500 generator. Tried all the normal web search place. HELP ! !


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

You might try www.generatorguru.com - he has Powermate (which is a Brand under Coleman). Also there is a eReplacentParts.com, they may help or redirect you to finding one.


----------



## bowdude (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks, I'll try them. e-replacement doesn't have part it's discontinued.


----------

